# Hill Country Herf Pix



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Luckily Troy and I arrived in time to have an early dinner with Frank & Tiffany in Gruene, then we all met up Saturday night at Tobacco Haus in New Braunfels. The Tobacco Haus was really nice and provided a welcoming atmosphere for visiting with everyone. As always, it was great to meet more members of cigarlive and share a smoke.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome shots; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh yes it was a great time! I'm going to post up my pics sometime late tonight or tomorrow. By the way how can you post so many pics? I can only do 10 at a time.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow, it looks like you all had a great time! Maybe I can catch up on the next one.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Good job photo bug
Looks like fun was had by all
You sure got the best of that stogie, leave nothing for the bums. lol


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Oh yes it was a great time! I'm going to post up my pics sometime late tonight or tomorrow. By the way how can you post so many pics? I can only do 10 at a time.


I click the "Insert Image" icon (the mountain range & sun icon) & paste the URL for each picture. We uploaded them to Troy's smugmug hosting service last night. I don't know what is the best way, but this works (I'm sure I'm doing it wrong or the hard way).


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Man, it was a great time. And I think everybody moved around a bit to talk to different people- not just sitting in one spot talking to the same person all night. That was awesome!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

And by the way, Joe that first pic of you, looks like you was getting ready to jump acroos the table and give a Bo a big kiss LOL


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> I click the "Insert Image" icon (the mountain range & sun icon) & paste the URL for each picture. We uploaded them to Troy's smugmug hosting service last night. I don't know what is the best way, but this works (I'm sure I'm doing it wrong or the hard way).


Oh I just use the manage attachments and download from my computer, can only do ten like that


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> And by the way, Joe that first pic of you, looks like you was getting ready to jump acroos the table and give a Bo a big kiss LOL


Yikes! Now that would have been a photo op!!!:biggrin:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Oh I just use the manage attachments and download from my computer, can only do ten like that


See when I do that, all I get are those thumbnails which then have to be clicked on to see full size and I don't like that (at least not for posting a bunch of event photos). So I've been doing it this way. Need to find out if there's a better way.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like the way you did it works great. When you post like I do for events etc... it shows the big pics, its just when you post pics on a reg thread it shows the thumb nails.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Oh ya some very nice pic's. It looked like you not only had a Great Time but ended it with some Steak & Eggs in your Belly's! Nice Time--wish we were there!


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics; gotta bring my camera the next time...


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great pics, Rhonda!! I'm totally jealous of the close-knit community of SOTLs and BOTLs down there.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics! Texas has got it going on - I am so jealous!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome pics! Texas is looking like my kinda town! (especially since I had to scrape about two inches of solid ice off my truck today!)


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

That's the worst picture of me. I look special ed. I'll get you for this, Rhonda! =)


----------



## cheesehead (May 25, 2007)

the shop in san marcos is always closed on sunday. rob needs one day to a week to visit with his wife. the name of the shop is hill country tobacco


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great Pics!!


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow looks like everyone had a great time. We definately need to get a Carolina herf going, these Texans are having way too much fun!:biggrin:


----------

